# TREASON .....Definition



## nononono (Nov 3, 2019)

*Definition*

*TREASON :

A. the crime of betraying one's country, especially by attempting 
to kill the sovereign or overthrow the government.
"they were convicted of treason"*

*B. the action of betraying someone or something.

C. the crime of murdering someone to whom the murderer 
owed allegiance, such as a master or husband. 





*


* 18 U.S. Code § 2381.  Treason *


  U.S. Code
                prev
Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States, levies war against them or adheres to their enemies,
giving them aid and comfort within the United States or elsewhere, is guilty of treason and shall suffer
death, or shall be imprisoned not less than five years and fined under this title but not less than $10,000;
and shall be incapable of holding any office under the United States.
(June 25, 1948, ch. 645,


----------

